# Picture of full grow Boer wether, please



## Catahoula (Mar 31, 2012)

Does anyone has pictures of their full grown boer wether that has horns to share? I would like to see how big their horns can get. Thanks!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 31, 2012)

They get just as big as any adult male boer goat, 


He is 6 in this picture. Horn shape can vary a little bit between bucks.


----------



## Catahoula (Mar 31, 2012)

THANK YOU. You boer is beautiful. 
I was hoping maybe a wether's horn is smaller..more the size of the does. I didn't realize also that their horns can flare out to the side either. As much as I want to get used to the ideas of owning goats with horns, deep down...I really don't want to. There are pros and cons to both horn and hornless. I can see how beautiful they are but I am also afraid of the potential accidents they could cause especially with children and other animals and to themselves. We are picking out couple wethers this weekend.  I  feel bad for asking the breeder to have the wethers disbudded.  I also realized most disbudding are done within couple weeks of birth with some exceptions.  The wethers I am acquiring are 5 weeks already but she said she always take them to the vet for the procedures. If the vet feels their buds are too big to remove, I'll just keep searching. 

I didn't think getting couple goats as pet would cause me so much grieves. I have always wanted them and the ones I see are mostly hornless. I grew up in the city and most of the goats I see are diary goats. I really like the boer's floppy ears (to me, better without horns...), board face, their size and their mellow temperament...at least from what I have read about them. As soon as I realized I could have goats (we moved out of the City and into mountains with 4+ acre), all I can think of are goats goats and maybe more goats. I wanted to be patient and wait and research and plan and then maybe get them next spring. I gave myself couple years to research and learn but...darn the internet and the forums and all the nice folks who can answer all my questions....now all I need are couple goats so I can experience all fun of goat ownership!  

Anyway, everyone here has been very helpful. THANK YOU SO MUCH. It will work out...just a matter of time. 

Eliza


----------



## goatsintheopen (Mar 31, 2012)

I LOOOOVE Boer Bucks.  I think they are the Toughest looking Male goat and are my favorite by far.  I can't wait till we can have one of our very own!  :bun

20kidsonhill your wether IS really nice looking.  Look at those horns!


----------



## boothcreek (Mar 31, 2012)

I wish I was allowed to keep goats permanently, I would so go for boers. That wether looks awesome, and I am very partial to horns, they just are a must!!!!


----------



## Evergreen160 (Apr 2, 2012)

Catahoula- Something else to consider with horns.  Our friends up here in CCC,... their goats have horns and they kept them specifically so that the goat would have a fighting chance of defending itself against a bear or a mountain lion.  I guess they have friends that lost a goat to a bear.  They have a LGD now so I don't think it is much of an issue.  I've been thinking about this too and would rather no horns for milking but I definitely need a LGD if we go that route.


----------



## Catahoula (May 3, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> They get just as big as any adult male boer goat,
> 
> 
> He is 6 in this picture. Horn shape can vary a little bit between bucks.
> ...


How much does your wether weigh? Do they all grow goatee and loose skin around the neck area?  I got two dapple boer wethers. If we decide to get more later, I would love a traditional color one (maybe even two). We have everything needed for the kids and I felt a like real goat owner when I picked up their feeds and mineral...except when I looked into their pen, it is still empty! We should have them in less than couple weeks.


----------

